# We Rollin!!!



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 10, 2013)

Well it 6:00am and we're arky bound!


----------



## IKWAK (Jan 10, 2013)

Good Luck!!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 10, 2013)

Good Luck hopefully yall will have better luck than the guys I know that has been out that way this year.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 10, 2013)

We've heard the same thing. It just wouldn't be right to not to go. Hopefully we'll kill a few!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 13, 2013)

It's tough but we're gettin it done out here. Pulled off a 3 man limit the first two mornings, but things have slowed down a good bit, one more hunt then we'll be Gawga bound!


----------



## zacherwalker (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats a sick picture you got there man congrats on the hunting


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 14, 2013)

That is a cool picture. We're just getting back into macon from stuttgart. We got soaked this morning with that storm but the birds were raining down.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2013)

Well we managed to make the best of it. Pulled some limits each day.


----------



## TailCrackin (Jan 14, 2013)

stacked up the Puerto Rican mallards!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 14, 2013)

Boot lip beat down for sure, congrats!


----------



## across the river (Jan 14, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Well we managed to make the best of it. Pulled some limits each day.



Were you hunting catfish ponds??????


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2013)

Top secret classified special clearance info.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 14, 2013)

Gotta be the ponds to have the divers


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 14, 2013)

Was it this lake? I got a kick out of this sitting in the boat at 4 o clock in the morning looking at the map for other places to hunt


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2013)

Naw that ain't it.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 14, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Gotta be the ponds to have the divers



Watched a ton of divers using a flooded field. You'd be surprised


----------



## sasmojoe (Jan 14, 2013)

Thats a pile of them smilin mallards, AKA bootlip


----------



## vrooom (Jan 14, 2013)

mikeys250 said:


> Was it this lake? I got a kick out of this sitting in the boat at 4 o clock in the morning looking at the map for other places to hunt



Don't get tricked.
That lake gets loaded down with birds.
Private though.


----------



## across the river (Jan 14, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Top secret classified special clearance info.



I wasn't interest in the secret spot.  I just asked, because I found it a tad bit interesting that someone would drive to Arkansas to intentionally hunt catfish ponds and shoot ringnecks, bluebills, and shovelers.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there is anythin wrong with it, a I enjoy a good diverhunt as much as the next guy.  It is just rare that you talk to anyone from Georgia who says, "Hey, I'm headed to Arkansas this weekend to drop the hammer on some divers."


----------



## mikeys250 (Jan 14, 2013)

vrooom said:


> Don't get tricked.
> That lake gets loaded down with birds.
> Private though.


 
We'll that sucks it private. Guess ill scratch peckerwood off the list of places to research.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

across the river said:


> I wasn't interest in the secret spot.  I just asked, because I found it a tad bit interesting that someone would drive to Arkansas to intentionally hunt catfish ponds and shoot ringnecks, bluebills, and shovelers.   Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there is anythin wrong with it, a I enjoy a good diverhunt as much as the next guy.  It is just rare that you talk to anyone from Georgia who says, "Hey, I'm headed to Arkansas this weekend to drop the hammer on some divers."


We all go to Arkansas hoping to get a chance to kill mallards and all the other types of waterfowl that migrates down, but sometimes you just have to take what you can get.  Yeah we hunted a pond, in the past years we have killed all types of ducks mallards and all on this place, But Mother Nature didn't give us any this year. I'm not prejudice when it comes to duck huntin.


----------



## tcoker (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like a fun hunt. Ya'll smoked some birds.

Question though, how do you get your dog to pick up shovelers?


----------



## wingding (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like a good time! Congrats


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

tcoker said:


> Looks like a fun hunt. Ya'll smoked some birds.
> 
> Question though, how do you get your dog to pick up shovelers?



Don't know what to say there, if its shot he'll bring it back.


----------



## across the river (Jan 15, 2013)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> We all go to Arkansas hoping to get a chance to kill mallards and all the other types of waterfowl that migrates down, but sometimes you just have to take what you can get.  Yeah we hunted a pond, in the past years we have killed all types of ducks mallards and all on this place, But Mother Nature didn't give us any this year. I'm not prejudice when it comes to duck huntin.



I wasn't knocking you at all my friend.  I have been out there many times and sat there wishing a shoveler or ringneck would fly by.  I was just curious as to if you went out there to specifically hunt divers, or if you end up on the catfish ponds because there was no bigger ducks where you were.


----------



## tpj070 (Jan 15, 2013)

Divers will decoy into rice fields or millet or anything for that matter. Possibly thats the kind of ducks that were working that area at the time?


----------



## ballgroundhound (Jan 15, 2013)

good luck hope it gets better in ga lol


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

across the river said:


> I wasn't knocking you at all my friend.  I have been out there many times and sat there wishing a shoveler or ringneck would fly by.  I was just curious as to if you went out there to specifically hunt divers, or if you end up on the catfish ponds because there was no bigger ducks where you were.



I gotchya,  like I said we have killed a good amount of mallards and other ducks, but it didn't seem to take place this year, I was just ad to have a limit each day considering it that everyone else was having a hard time gettin the birds to work right.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

ballgroundhound said:


> good luck hope it gets better in ga lol



Talkin bout a dramatic change from there to here in the temp, when we left the decoys were froze like a ice cube.  Just ain't right to hunt in short sleeves here!!


----------



## kontekontos (Jan 15, 2013)

yea things have done got cold in arkie land......still got some good reports from people and not so good reports from others....Maybe the last 2 week ends will produce for people..


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 15, 2013)

A buddy of mine is still out there , he said if the rivers get out of the banks, it should get right!


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Jan 15, 2013)

Good Luck, have a great hunt and get home safe. God speed


----------



## bowhunter8 (Jan 16, 2013)

was in Arkansas back in December went by peckerwood lake and their was thousands upon thousands upon thousands of ducks on it. Asked buddy if we could hunt it and he told me nope its private. That would be one heck of a hunt off of that lake


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Jan 16, 2013)

Back in the day, you could anywhere and no one seemed to mind. Wish it was still like that.


----------

